# BMW e46 M3 CS Minor Correction Detail - All That Gleams



## Gleams (Jul 26, 2010)

Work carried out a short while back for a recent purchase of the car in question to get the car back to looking how it should. Carried out over a couple of days, with further work carried out at a later date to paint the hubs and calipers from recommendation as they were the only thing letting it down after carrying out paint rectification and a thorough clean.






















































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































Thanks as always for looking and appreciate any comments, questions or feedback.


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

You have a photobucket problem mate


----------



## Gleams (Jul 26, 2010)

ah thanks! Is it fixed now?


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Gleams said:


> ah thanks! Is it fixed now?


Yes mate, very nice detail, lovely CS as well:thumb:


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Lovely work on a lovely motor mate, nice one :thumb:


----------



## Michael_McL (Aug 25, 2011)

Great turnaround, that BMW is such a lovely colour


----------



## Eric the Red (Sep 14, 2010)

Stunning, what prducts were if i may ask


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Perfect spec M3 for me, a CS, best colour, SMG, now all looking amazing!

Great write up!


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Great wirk there matey

Cracking motor :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks fantastic..


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

great transformation on a very neglected car :thumb:


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

dream car.....



maybe one day


----------



## BeeZy (Aug 28, 2011)

Fantastic work and a very nice car!


----------



## veb (Mar 13, 2006)

Still have a huge soft spot for these, stunning detail on a lovely beemer, quality write up:thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

The afters are how a CS should look...good work sir

New wheel centre caps & new or painted wheel bolts would finish it off nicely:thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Stunning work there mate.


----------



## Gleams (Jul 26, 2010)

Eric the Red said:


> Stunning, what prducts were if i may ask


Thanks for all the great comments guys, was a very nice car always liked the M3 and this CS was a very nice example. The hubs and calipers were later painted but in much better shape after a few hours of polishing.

Eric - the compounding was mostly carried out with Scholl S17+ and a combo of compound and polishing pads from 3M, with 3M finesse it as the finishing polish. Dodo Juice Supernatural was applied for protection, Jet Seal was used on wheels, Jeffs Prime for chrome and smaller parts, Aerospace 303, Britemax metal polish, Zaino Z16...and plenty of other products used throughout!


----------



## Mike k (Oct 14, 2011)

Looks amazing, i need this car in my life.

Why oh why though would someone own a limited edition m3 and let it get in such a state, even my 330ci is my absolute pride and joy and would be even if it was a 318 lol.


----------



## Legacy (Oct 7, 2011)

Minor correction detail my ass! 

Absolutely stunning and epic work! :thumb:


----------

